
Ask HN: Swift tips on Snapchat feeback? - rustywicket
Hey,<p>So I recently starts doing mini tutorial &#x2F; snapstorms on snapchat (@rustywicket) would love some feedback on what you think would be good topics to cover.<p>Started after finding stories to be a great way to learn after watching fitness tips etc.. as it was short and to the point.<p>Any feedback &#x2F; advice would be great!
======
verdande
I've been trying to dig into Vapor as my Swift framework, but having trouble
understanding even some of the basics.

~~~
rustywicket
Awesome i'll add that to the list!

Can you see Swift becoming a force for the web?

~~~
verdande
Yeah for sure, I feel it's one of the most promising frameworks out there,
looking at how many github stars they have compared to their time in
existence, I'm not the only one who thinks so either :)

